# Wellington style work boot?



## raedawg (Jan 30, 2010)

Who makes a good wellington work boot?


----------



## howl (Jan 30, 2010)

Justin


----------



## msj91 (Feb 2, 2010)

rocky ironclad wellington best i have ever had


----------



## ehunt (Feb 2, 2010)

i havent found one that last over a year. but i wear georgia boot " mud dogs" for work. they last 3 years 1 pair not bad for 80 bucks


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Feb 4, 2010)

*boots*

X'S 2,I love my Georgia Farm & Ranch boots.Best I ever worn.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Feb 5, 2010)

justin workboots cant beat them


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 7, 2010)

Ariat makes a good comfortable boot. The new safety toes are a non metalic compound that meets all the regulations and make the boot much lighter and man they are comfortable.


----------



## cball917 (Feb 7, 2010)

georgia farm and ranch. they are light and comfy


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 7, 2010)

rockwalker said:


> Ariat makes a good comfortable boot. The new safety toes are a non metalic compound that meets all the regulations and make the boot much lighter and man they are comfortable.



Best pair of boots I have ever owned.


----------



## vol man (Feb 7, 2010)

got a pair of red wings and a pair or rocky.  i pick up the rockys everytime.  they are cordura and the red wings are leather.  the leather tends to fold over and blister the fire out of my ankle.  the cordura doesn't get me as bad.


----------



## dmax07 (Feb 7, 2010)

fatboy84 said:


> Best pair of boots I have ever owned.



same here took month to break in but are extremely comfortable. had a pair of rockys got left in truck for a cold week and shrunk.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2010)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> justin workboots cant beat them



Agree.


----------



## K80 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like my Rockys.


----------



## Randy8216 (Feb 8, 2010)

i just got a pair of schmitt made by tractor supply they are $75 and for $10 you can get an additional 2 year warranty my cousin has had the same pair for over 2 years most comfortable boot Ive ever put on right out the box


----------



## Kbrown (Feb 8, 2010)

Ariat are all I wear. I bought a pair Ga Boots a few years back, but they are super hot and trapped the sweat in my boots far more than I liked. 

Ariat has a full line and you should be able to find something you like.


----------



## GTN (Feb 9, 2010)

Muck Boots makes a leather work boot now thats jam up too.


----------



## silvertitan (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Martens Industrial


----------



## RP1969 (Feb 16, 2010)

*LaCrosse*

Check out their work boot, very comfortable I have waterproof ones and love them.  And if you were to ever have a problem you will find no better customer service hands down!!


----------



## RURU (Feb 19, 2010)

Ive been wearing Ga Boot model 4504 since they came out. Then you could buy them for $75.00. Its been a few years. I have had probably bought 4 pair in the past 10 years and still have all of them. The last pair I bought were Justins for no other reason I would have to order the GA Boots I want and Tractor Supply had these in stock and my wife thought my old ones needed to be retired. Honestly I would say that one is just as good as the other and cant find benefit of one over the other. I wear them 6.5 days a week everyday except Sunday morning.


----------



## shortstroke (Feb 22, 2010)

ehunt said:


> i havent found one that last over a year. but i wear georgia boot " mud dogs" for work. they last 3 years 1 pair not bad for 80 bucks


im in the logging business and these are what i wear a great boot for the price!


----------



## game dog (Feb 22, 2010)

shortstroke said:


> im in the logging business and these are what i wear a great boot for the price!



bought me some the other day and are very good. wellingtons are all I wear and have had most all of them


----------



## electricanhunter (Feb 23, 2010)

*boots*

been wearing justin slip ons for about 10 years.  Will only buy the ones made in america.  They have some that are cheap that are made out of the country and it shows.


Tony llama or redwings are nice to.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 28, 2010)

ehunt said:


> i havent found one that last over a year. but i wear georgia boot " mud dogs" for work. they last 3 years 1 pair not bad for 80 bucks



I agree with this.  I'm in the water & sewer underground industry and these hold up well and keep your feet dry.....unless you go over the top of them.  I'm on my second pair now and the first pair lasted about 2 years.  That's asking a lot from boots that are getting wet/muddy every day.


----------



## danny-s (Feb 28, 2010)

well at work our best sellers are the ride wellington by rocky and the wellington by georgia boot


----------

